# CSST and lightning strikes



## jonjmplumbing (Mar 9, 2009)

Can someone tell me why CSST like omega flex and gastite are said to be so susceptible to damage by lightning strikes? 

I remember from science in school that electricity will always follow the path of least resistance to the ground, surely in a storm that would be through the water (rain) on the roof to a downpipe, why would it ever follow the CSST which presumably is inside the house AND is covered in plastic ??


----------



## jayson22 (Feb 7, 2009)

The only thing i can think of is that the gas meter outside the home is made of a conductive metal, and all the fittings are essentially made of conductive metal. So it may be probable that if an electric current travelled through the electrical cables on the roof, through the appliance and then through the gas fittings. Again, this is EXTREME scenario, but, the only probable one that comes to mind. Since CSST is alot thiner and less protective of the gas then steel gas line...anyways, ive never heard of any problems myself...usually everything in the home is grounded anyway so unless lightening hit the actual gas meter??????


----------



## reveivl (May 29, 2005)

It's my understanding that electricity does not follow the path of least resistance, it follows ALL paths available in varying amounts depending on the resistance.


----------



## threaderman (Nov 15, 2007)

www.gastite.com

Any metal in a bldg can become energized if not properly grounded.This includes metal ducts,metal chimney liners,elec cables,structural steel,and of course any metal pipes..The thinner the metal the more damage.CSST is thin.I've seen a home after consectutive lighting strikes that welded the pop-up on a lav,blew hundreds of nails from the siding,and energized the steel water pipes and blk iron gas pipes to the point that the steel pipes had pin holes blown in them,thankfully it happened at 4 am.
Another job I repiped had ward-flex installed and it wasn't bonded/grounded and the line became energized some how and melted the jacket completely (singed) on a run of about 50'.the owners smelled smoke coming from the walls and opened them to find the csst smoking ,they killed power to the house and wound up having a new elec. service installed.Lighting strikes are a very very serious threat to unbonded/ungrounded systems,and being energized in general.


----------



## Driftwood (Feb 15, 2004)

*Another threat to csst*

Read where installers ran it along roof rafters too close to roof sheathing.
On the re-roof a nail penetrated the pipe with bad results!


----------



## threaderman (Nov 15, 2007)

Driftwood said:


> Read where installers ran it along roof rafters too close to roof sheathing.
> On the re-roof a nail penetrated the pipe with bad results!


Absolutely right,strike protection is also very important with this type of pipe.The codes have become stricter for csst than anything else as far as strike protection goes.4" to either side of a stud or 4" above and below top/sole plates.


----------



## plumber1a (Dec 30, 2008)

We don't like it or even use it, too many possibilities for problems, my customers sleep well at night.


----------

